#ubuntu-lb 2011-03-24
<lordjj> Hi guys, can anyone help me out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713147
<lordjj> Can anyone point me out to a tutorial on how to mount a USB drive/ local drive and copy files to it?
#ubuntu-lb 2011-03-27
<Charbel> who knows what is the address of Beirut time server ?
<Charbel> i want to keep time and date synchronized with internet server
<Charbel> who knows what is the address of Beirut time server ?
<Charbel> i want to keep time and date synchronized with internet server
#ubuntu-lb 2014-03-22
<maythux> Hi all
<maythux> Anybody here
<Armageddon> nope
<Armageddon> howdy
<Armageddon> maythux,
 * Armageddon pokes maythux 
#ubuntu-lb 2015-03-17
<Amerileb> hello
<Amerileb> anyone here?
